# Unterwasserpflanzen minimieren...?



## evelyn (14. Aug. 2012)

Hallo...

Wie schneidet ihr denn eure Unterwasserpflanzen?
Meine wuchern endlich und ich sollte mal was rausholen aus dem System!
Vor allem habe ich __ Wasserpest, fast über einen Meter hoch und sehr hilfreich.
Den Kampf gegen Algen, hab ich dadurch fast geschafft und bin sehr happy...nur jetzt heißt´s abernten.
Noch kann ich ja schwimmen, - das heißt abzupfen oder Teichschere bzw. Sense?

LG Evelyn


----------



## blackpainter (14. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Unterwasserpflanzen minimieren...?*

mit einem Rechen durchziehen..und dadurch den Bestand retuzieren


----------



## Joerg (14. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Unterwasserpflanzen minimieren...?*

__ Wasserpest kannst du mit der Sense oben abmähen.
Bei __ Hornkraut würde ich das von oben wieder versenken und das untere wegmachen.


----------



## tomsteich (14. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Unterwasserpflanzen minimieren...?*

Hallo Evelyn,

ist der Schwimm- und Pflanzenberei h


----------

